# Looking for some Dark Ambient Music



## Dark Crop (Jun 27, 2010)

Looking for some Dark Ambient Music , anyone have any leads? Im looking for something dark and sinister but not sound effects. Something that is bone chilling


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

What about Midnight Syndicate or Nox Arcana? Here are linke to their sites so you can hear samples of some of their stuff.

http://www.noxarcana.com/music.html

http://www.midnightsyndicate.com/buymusic.htm


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

I found this online today.. I found it pretty eerie. 

http://www.mediafire.com/?3g31t3mnwns


----------



## angelazak (Aug 24, 2010)

I actually used some of the music from "Interview with a Vampire." It was pretty scary sounding, I also used some chanting monks (trust me, it works )


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Raison d'Etre for gothic ambience, Richard Bone's "Spectral Ships" or "Ether Dome" if you like a little more structure, Lustmord for industrial scary ambience, and I made an ambient mix a few years ago that I need to share sometime. Jocelyn Pook is good too, and Laszlo Hortobagyi had some cool stuff too. Shinjuku Thief had some albums that sounded like movie soundtracks, but then again if you want that you might as well get some movie soundtracks.


----------



## Dark Crop (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks Dinosaur, Raison d'Etre stuff is just what im looking for!


----------



## infinitiy (Sep 25, 2009)

Have you heard of Paul's Extreme Sound Stretch? http://hypermammut.sourceforge.net/paulstretch/ It's open-source.
I saw this on a tech blog the other day and you can slow any mp3 waaay down to possibly give it the ambiance you are looking for.


----------

